# Billing Intraoperative TEE



## meganrveach (Feb 24, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to correctly bill for an intraoperative TEE when it is being done as an intraoperative evaluation to assess prosthestic or repaired/reconstructed valve function, or the integrity/function of complex congenital heart repairs? It does meet the indication in which Indiana Medicare has stated in the LCD. Do I bill diagnostic TEE 93312 with 59 and 26 modifer (hospital setting) along with the general anesthestic charges, as long as there is a report/interpretation? Thanks!


----------



## CatLaw (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, as long as you are doing the placement, report and interpretation.  Otherwise you can choose from 93313 for placement of probe only or 93314, interpretation and report.  I don't believe you will need the 26 modifier.  I would only use 59 modifier.


----------

